# do fish itch?



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

my cichlid has been diving from time to time into the substrate like he has a itch is this a concern or just being fish?


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

i always was told fish do itch, but just to watch out when they start scraping off scales.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

what does it mean when they start scraping off scales?


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Means that the fish "could" have a parasitic disease, in that event you would buy medicine from yourl local pet store to help combat the disease, do a 50-60% water change, clean the Filter and media real good, and vacum the gravel. But if they're healthy then they're just scratching and it's not a problem.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok good!!


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Might be ich. ick? I saw my danios brushing against my decorations last week. Went hunting came home, lost a cardinal terta maybe 2, and my betta isn't looking to hot tail is tattered and the last cardinal is covered in little white dots. LPS said that it is most likely ich/ick. Treating it now. Hopefully they all pull through


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

A few times once in a while is no big deal. A fish that is constantly acting like it is irritated, really is. There is something wrong if you see a fish that seems like it is really trying to scratch an itchy spot. Chances are faily good that something is bothering the fish whether it is a parasite or just poor water chemistry.


----------



## RodneyL001 (Oct 12, 2009)

Also check your water parameters, sometimes scratching can be an indication of ammonia poisoning.


----------



## Codejunky (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought fish don't feel pain


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

fish have no nerve endings in their lips, other then that they are one giant nerve and feel everything.

Fish do itch, as long as its once or twice in a while its fine other then that, catch the fish, and get up close and personal with it to check to make sure it doesnt have any parasites on its scales causing it to itch.


----------

